# Was haben wir denn hier?



## fischbär (12. Mai 2016)

Ich habe in der Vertiefung hinter einer Buhne das folgende mysteriöse Objekt gefunden. Weiß jemand was das ist? Ein altes Boot? Etwas zur Stabilisierung der Buhne? Heck von altem Flugzeugrumpf?


----------



## jkc (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was haben wir denn hier?*

Hi, also ich sehe da eine V1.:m


----------



## carpforce1 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was haben wir denn hier?*

Ich würde sagen, es ist ein altes Boot.
 Um genau zu sein, wird es vermutlich ein Nachen sein.


----------



## Andal (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was haben wir denn hier?*

It's manmade and it's rotten! |supergri


----------



## fischbär (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was haben wir denn hier?*



carpforce1 schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, es ist ein altes Boot.
> Um genau zu sein, wird es vermutlich ein Nachen sein.


Top Tipp! Danke! Sowas könnte es tatsächlich sein!
http://www.krankerfuerkranke.de/archivbilder/Tegernsee/IMG_0035.jpg


----------



## fischbär (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was haben wir denn hier?*

Es könnte auch ein Ruderboot der Ruderer sein! Sowas hier:
http://images.sport1.de/imagix/filt...0/imagix/19577359-287b-11e5-acef-f80f41fc6a62

Das würde erklären, wieso es so spitz zulaufend ist...


----------

